# Help! My Kohler 25HP won't shut off!



## saleshound

I have a GT 5000 that I just replaced the breather cover on. I used the tractor for a day and all was fine until I went to shut it off for the second time and the engine won't shut off by turning the ignition key. I disconnected the ignition completly and no change...it kept running. For $10.00 I replaced the ignition, that seemed like a no brainer, but still no change. The only way I can shut down the engine is by crimping the gas line and starving the engine of gas. 

What else should I be looking for that would cause this? Is there a wire somewhere that could have come loose? This one has me stumped. I'm sure someone out there can point me in the right direction.....Thanks....


----------



## jhngardner367

Look for the small black wire that comes out of the coil area,and see if it has come off from the small tab on the side of the coil.
Another way of checking it is to disconnect it, and ground the wire to the engine while running. If the engine dies,it's in the switch,or harness from the switch. If it doesn't die,it is probably disconnected at the coil.
You'll have to remove the shroud to get to the coil.


----------



## saleshound

Thanks.....I will check it tonight and report back.....thanks for your fast reponse....I hope it works!


----------



## saleshound

Ok....I removed the shroud and found the connections on the coil that you spoke of. One of the connections felt a little loose so I re-crimped it and re-installed. Put it all back together and still same issue, it starts up, but will not shut off with the key. I flexed the harness down from the ignition switch and tried again. It shut off this time, but there was a delay of about 5-10 seconds. I tied it several times with the same results. I think I'll have to open the harness this weekend to see if I can find a short. Any other suggestions? I really appreciate the advice....


----------



## Mickey

On a lot of small engines the ign system is self contained/powered. The ign switch kills the engine by shorting a wire from the ign system to ground. If this is the case here, you should be looking for an open connection. The ign switch may no longer be shorting the ign connection to ground. Also possible is the wire is broke internally. Wire jacket may look OK but there is no electrical conductivity.

Had this very condition a couple weeks back on an old Honda bike. Wire to points looked OK but when checking with a meter it showed the connection was open.


----------



## jhngardner367

As Mickey said,you'll be looking for frayed/broken wires,as it kills the engine by shorting the armature(coil) to ground. 
Can you post the model # from the tractor,and I'll look at my wiring diagrams ?


----------



## saleshound

Model No: 917.276020 I find it weird that this problem just all of a sudden surfaced after replacing the breather cover gasket.Never a problem before. Coincidence maybe, but the connection to the coil I thought would really have been the problem, since that area was disturbed.


----------



## jhngardner367

Ok,there are 2 possibllities.
First,check near the breather/carb,to make sure the wire didn't get pinched/cut.

Next check the ground for the engine and the harness. the harness ground is the black 4-ga. wire on the left side of the tractor(from seat).
Connect a jumper cable/wire to the engine case,and then to the frame,and see if that cures it. If it does,then clean and tighten all mount bolts/ground wires.


----------



## saleshound

guys - I still have not found the ground problem, but I have a new problem.....I have realized that the right cylinder does not have a spark. I just ent out and replaced the coil, figuring that would solve the problem.....nope...still not spark. The left cylinder is working just fine. What could be causing this? Is all this stuff related somehow? Help!!


----------



## saleshound

ok....I'm an idiot. I figured the whole thing out. The right cylinder kill wire was on the wrong tab. Once I changed this to the proper tab, it fixed the shut off problem and the spark problem. All is working as it should now....

Thanks guys for all your help!!


----------



## jhngardner367

Any time, my friend !


----------

